# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > F#‎‎ >  کتاب آموزش برنامه نویسی تابعی – F#‎.Net

## birtemp

*زبان برنامه نویسی تابعی F#‎.Net*

F#‎ یک زبان  همه منظوره برای محیط .Net است که برای حالت اجرا بصورت همه منظوره به کار  میرود و به راحتیهر سه مدل برنامه نویسی را شامل میشود. برای حل مسایل  مختلف در موثرترین روش میتوانید محیط خاص آنرا در برنامه انتخاب کنید. شما  میتوانیداز برنامه نویسی توصیفی استفاده کنید و یا توابع را به راحتی با هم  ترکیب کنید و یا روشهای شی گرا و دستوری را در همان برنامه استفاده کنید و  از قابلیتهای مختلف هر کدام در برنامه سود ببرید. مثل دیگر برنامه های  تابعی F#‎ نوع قوی دارد اما از نوع استنتاجی هم سود میبرد بنابراین برنامه  نویسان نیاز ندارند زمان زیادی برای توضیح انواع توابع هدر دهند مگر اینکه  در موارد خاص ابهاماتی دربرنامه پیش بیاید که لزوم داشته باشد به وضوح بیان  شود.علاوه بر این F#‎ بصورت کاملی با چهارچوب .Net و کتابخانه کلاس اصلی آن  یعنی BCL ترکیب شده و به راحتی میتوان از آن در F#‎ استفاده کرد و این  مسئله مانند C#‎‎ و VB میباشد و حتی در مواردی استفاده از BCL در F#‎ از دیگر  زبانهای تحت .Net راحت تر است.
 F#‎ توسط دکتر دون سیم ابداع شد. در حال  حاضرمحصولیست وابسته به تیمی کوچک اما کاملا پیشرفته واقع در مرکز تحقیقات  مایکروسافت – کمبریج – لندن – انگلستان با این حال F#‎ در حد یک زبان  آکادمیک یا تحقیقاتی نیست و برای خیلی از برنامه های دنیای واقعی (که تعداد  آنها به شدت در حال افزایش است) به کار میرود. با توجه به اینکه زبان  تابعی دیگری به ندرت در محیط .Net اجرا میشوند F#‎ بعنوان استاندارد این نوع  زبانها در آمده است. زبانهای برنامه نویسی تابعی در این میان از F#‎ تبعیت  میکنند زیرا این زبان کیفیت پیاده سازی و اشتراک با .Net و Virtual Studio  را بسیار بهتر در خود دارد. هیچ برنامه برنامه نویسی .Net دیگری از لحاظ  کارکرد ، استفاده و انعطاف پذیری به پای F#‎ نمیرسد.
اگر  شما هم یکی از علاقه مندان به برنامه نویسی تابعی هستید و تا به حال موفق  به یادیگیری آن نشده اید و به دنبال راهی ساده برای یادگیری و افزودن به  مهارتهای خود در این زمینه بوده اید کتاب *F#‎ Succinctly* نوشته _رابرت پیکرینگ_  کتابی برای آموزش سریع و آسان زبان برنامه نویسی F#‎ است که در آن جهت بیان  مفاهیم این زبان و درک بهتر بحث ها از نمونه کد نیز استفاده شده. با  مطالعه این کتاب با اصول اولیه شناسه ها، اپراتورها، انجام کارهای گرافیکی،  شبیه سازی و فرم های تعاملی آشنا خواهید شد که می تواند گام اول برای  تبدیل شدن به یک برنامه نویس مسلط بر F#‎ را برای شما فراهم کند.
محتوا:

IntroductionFirst Steps in F#‎Functional ProgrammingTypes and Type InferenceObject-Oriented ProgrammingSimulations and GraphicsForm User InteractionCreating an Application
نویسنده : Robert Pickering
انتشارات : Syncfusion Inc
تعداد صفحات : 96
حجم : 1.01 MB
لینک دانلود
منبع : پرولرن

----------

